Ask HN: What are the best alternatives to Google Analytics? - kevmo
======
javipas
Matomo, formerly Piwik

[https://matomo.org/](https://matomo.org/)

~~~
ThePhysicist
They also offer a solution that analyzes access logs, which is useful to
capture traffic from ad-blocking users from your web server. As far as I
understand it's not part of the open-source version though.

We run Matomo on a self-hosted server for all our websites and it works very
well, there's a large discrepancy between the traffic / visitor count shown by
Cloudflare and Matomo though: Matomo will show 50-80 % less unique visitors
than Cloudflare, which seems a lot even when accounting for ad-blocking users.
It might be due to our very user-friendly cookie script though, which only
loads Matomo after the user explicitly clicks on OK (and he/she can click on
"Decline" as well). Guess we should investigate how many people actually click
on "Decline".

------
pieterhg
[https://simpleanalytics.io](https://simpleanalytics.io) just launched and is
exactly that!

~~~
harianus
Hi, founder here. I just created a tool that does exactly that: Simple
Analytics. I’m very happy this gets more attention in the analytics space. I’m
not saying I’m the best but I’m trying to start a movement toward a change in
the analytics world. If there is anything I should do better, please let me
know.

~~~
kevmo
Nice work! How's it going so far?

~~~
harianus
Pretty good. It’s my first official launch, so very new for me. But I do get a
few customers every day. I will write about it soon and announce that on my
Twitter @harianus.

------
dangrossman
I run [https://www.improvely.com](https://www.improvely.com) and
[https://www.w3counter.com](https://www.w3counter.com). Been doing this since
before Google Analytics existed.

------
ArtWomb
MixPanel is the biggie for user tracking during entire app lifecycle. But it
can be $$$$. And you can miss out on collecting your own valuable data.

If you are writing your own web servers and request handlers at the outset.
Then you can structure your log file data as required. And use the ELK stack
to process very powerful queries, business analytics, predictive machine
learning, sentiment analysis, etc.

[https://www.elastic.co/products](https://www.elastic.co/products)

------
minton
I’ve used gaug.es for years. Their API is great and they’re affordable.
[https://get.gaug.es](https://get.gaug.es)

------
mtmail
We switched to [https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/) last week,
happy so far.

------
cpburns2009
I've heard Snowplow is good. I _think_ it's self-hosted so it's likely more
complicated to setup than a complete solution like Google Analytics. But then
Google doesn't get the data.

[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow)

[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow-javascript-
tracker](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow-javascript-tracker)

~~~
pacuna
+1. Not easy to setup if you have little cloud experience, but once you have
it running, it works really well. I have a fast setup for the ones who like
containers and Kubernetes: [https://github.com/pacuna/snowplow-
pipeline](https://github.com/pacuna/snowplow-pipeline)

------
rcach001
There aren't many out there that do similar stuff, but if you're looking to
try something new [https://simpleanalytics.io](https://simpleanalytics.io) is
working pretty well thus far.

------
dabockster
Anything I can run server side to reduce the amount of JS that has to be
injected?

~~~
shreyas-satish
There's goaccess[0] which you might find useful.

[0] [https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/)

------
nojvek
Depends what you want to do. With MixPanel you get a much deeper insight into
your product and your users. The analysis you can do like retention, funnels
etc exceeds the capabilities of GA.

Note: I am biased, I work at Mixpanel.

------
gorkemcetin
If you are into web but also want to expand to mobile and desktop in the
future, check Countly. Open source and can be deployed on prem, too.

------
kgwxd
No analytics.

